# Sharing a great recommendation for a tutor in European Portuguese



## ahaserendipity (May 31, 2017)

Hello!
Just wanted to share that I am working with a great European Portuguese tutor now. He is based in Braga and meets students online from all over the world. He has a lot of experience working with English speaking students and has a patient and caring style. He teaches both practical Portuguese as well as lessons to prepare students for A1, A2, (and beyond!) testing. He can be reached here: 

Ricardo Costa
[email protected]


----------

